# walmart plant bulbs ?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

do aponogeton bulbs die back?? what do u do with them if they do?
why hasnt my plant flowered in like 5 months?

the lily bulbs... do they stay red?? or will it go away if you dont have the right water conditions?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Sometimes the plants just dies for no reason. I had one that lasted for about a year and filled my 10 gallon and it started flowering a lot one week... a couple days later it just disinegrated. It grew back but it wasn't nearly as huge, or as beautiful.

I guess flowering depends on how long you've had it and what species of it you got. The one I was talking about before was a very bright green one with long stems with a very big opal shaped leaf at the end. It started to flower after a couple months and I would have to trim it about once a month. A lot of plants will flower then die or slow down in growing if not trimmed. But some like my other one that a dark green one thats just a big arrow shape will grow slow and almost never flower.

The lilies are most likely the dwarf lily, since most states prohibit the collection of lily pads and they're bulbs. They are naturally red and if they're arent given the right conditions would most likely die that change colors.

Hope that helps....


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

My bulbs haven't died bak yet and I'm rolling on about 5 months of bi-weekly flowering.. I dose every other day with Flourish and Excel so that prolly has something to do with lack of die out. The lillies I got stayed a purplely red, I eventually yanked them because the pads blocked out too much light from the lower plants.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plants do not die for no reason. Some species of aponogetons may shed in an aquarium but most of the time they dont. They will not flower unless they break the surface. Not sure about the lilly bulb. Its a pond plant and I don't have much exp with them.

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/Aponogeton.html


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Who knows lol. Mine just turned a pale see through brown and disinegrated. Thats the only plant Ive ever had that happen to. It didnt exactly die but it seemed like it until it grew back a week or two later.

It must not of been getting enough lighting or whatever because I had it forever until I moved it into my 60 gallon then that happened.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aponogetons very frequently die back after a time, rest awhile, and resprout. If you take them out of the water for several weeks and put them back in again, they'll start growing again. For quite awhile it was widely believed that they HAD to die back & dry between "cycles' but we've since learned otherwise. However, to keep them active all the time they'll need proper nutrition & conditions; ie, a good reason to not bother hibernating.
They usually bloom as soon as they hit the surface of the water, and will periodically bloom repeatedly if they have enough food & light.
The little lily versions of the bulbs stay red under corrct condiions, but often pale to green if things don't suit them. They are also considerably slower sprouters/growers.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Bulbous plants will thrive in most water conditions. If ideal elements are not present in the water, the bulb itself will supply the plants nutrition. Some who have luck with bulbs won't have luck with regular plants.


----------

